# Good substitute for Hill's Prescription Diet d/d



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Look for any food with limited ingredients, one protein source instead of many. Also if you can find a food with a different protein source than the one that may have given her troubles to prompt you to switch to an allergy formula food. If she was having problems with a chicken food, put her on a lamb food, or vice versa.

I don't feed a kibble diet anymore, so I admit I am not 100% up on the different brands of kibble as much these days, but I know some others will chime in here with good limited ingredient options.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

alijeanrn said:


> Does anyone know of a better food than the Hill's Prescreption Diet d/d (it's the one for allergies)? The vet thinks Sadie has some type of food sensitivity but we are not sure what it is. The vet started her on the Hill's Rx diet, but it is very expensive ($100 for a bag that won't last a month), and I've heard there are better quality alternatives. I thought about trying Natural Balance, but I read it is made in China, and I don't want to feed her something that is made there.


Well not knowing what your dog's allergies are it's hard to recommend. But just taking a shot in the dark, one food I tried for my old golden was PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula. Probably half the price of what you are paying. Might be something you could printout and ask your vet about. Maybe you will know about her allergies by time you finish the Hill's bag.

http://www.proplan.com/dry-dog-food/sensitive-skin-stomach-formula/default.aspx


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

California Natural is a limited ingredient food. You could try the Herring and Sweet potato. It costs about $45 for a 30 lbs bag.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

check and see what the meat type and grain type is in the prescription food and look for one that has the same thing in the stores. Limited ingredient foods are best for allergies, so something like California Natural, Wellness, Natural Balance LID, are good choices.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Agree, California Natural would be a place to start!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think there were many great recommendations here already. Our vet recommended the same, but after some research on the ingredients... or lack there of, I decided to try a few higher quality foods myself. We settled on Blue Buffallo, and it has helped with Samantha's allergies a lot. I agree though that you may want to try a different protien source (salmon, lamb, etc.). Good luck!!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I used to feed Winnie raw, because of his allergies. But the vet thinks that he might be allergic to chicken, and that was my protein source. So, for 4 months, we are doing an elimination diet, and I have to use a non-typical protein source. My vet was fine with us doing raw, but I can't afford to feed Winnie raw bison, elk, or deer, or anything else non-typical.

So, we went to kibble. I am IN LOVE with Fromm Family Foods. It's a long-term, family-based business. Very high quality, and limited ingredients. I also tried California Natural, but it made Winnie very gassy (ewww) and he didn't chow down his food, which is normal for him -- he loves to eat. He'd leave the California Natural til the end of the day, hoping for something better. He LOVES Fromm Family. It's very well rated, and very good quality, and not very expensive.


----------

